# Whats this weather all about?



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

When I was pg 2 years ago I can remember locking myself in the living room and shutting the curtains and sitting with my feet in a basin of cold water because it was so hot I couldnt bear it outside.

Now that i'm not working and looking after my son I think we've had our shorts on 4 times this year, every day seems to be cloudy and raining at some point....Its getting really depressing.  

Is it just me?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No it does seem to be wet wet wet   although today was lovely    
Cat x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well it is going to be dry for the next few days.  I just planted some seeds, and I could do with some rain, so I just know it will bone dry, here, for a while.  I will have to water everything.  It will probably be cold, and windy, the kind of weather which does the toms, cues, and squashes no good at all.

It will be raining in Hunstanton tomorrow, as the school is taking 40 children there for a day, and we plan to picnic on the beach.  I am going to get soaked!

Lorna (ever the optimist)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Young D I agree the constant wet and dull weather really gets you down   
hopefully these next few days will bring the  and lift our moods!


----------

